# What's your favorite saltwater mono?



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

For butt sections and making tapered leaders? Getting sick of Rio saltwater mono that keeps breaking trying to seat blood knots.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hard Mason, and Maxima


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Maxima, Seaguar Blue FC


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Seaguar Blue.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've used Ande premium to tie up my own leaders. Cheap and has good abrasion resistance.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Ande Premium Leader. Great balance between stiffness, durability, and knot-ability.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I use mason hard mono for my homemade tapered leaders. You can buy convenient 10 yard coils from Bass Pro's website for only $2-3 each. I then use Seaguar flouro for the tippet. Lately however I have been using more store bought leaders for general purpose redfish, its nice not having 3-5 blood knots to catch grass.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… ditto ZaneD … for permit I use Rio knotless mono leaders with a Seaguar Blue tippet, connected with a handshake loop … though for tarpon, leaders are knotted …


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

Mason for leaders/buts than Seaguar ACE for shock tippet or Seaguar Grand Max FX for light (bonefish) tippet.
For normal size bonefeish flies ready knotless leaders (SA hard, RIO hard, VArivas Salt, Umpqua..) are fine (+ Grand Max FX tippet)


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Ande premium is the standard mono.... For tarpon fishing I like the Ande for butt sections, hard Mason for tippets, and fluoro for bite (or shock) tippets...


Back when I used to tie up my own tapered leaders for bonefish (back in the Stone Age....) every last bit of any tapered leader was Ande (but that was years before fluoro came available...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

A few store bought leaders should last a long time. You spend all that money on skiff, truck, gas, fly rods and reels and then are going to hand tie leaders? Grab a few 9ft tapered leaders, add some FC tippet and fish. I hand tie a few specialty leaders I want for what I am throwing but a knotless leaders here in the grass is a beautiful thing.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

1/4 lb spools of Ande and Seaguar for flouro. Like Capt Le May said, I’ve been bouncing between mason and rio alloy hard mono for tarpon class tippet. They both seem pretty similar.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

nativejax said:


> You spend all that money on skiff, truck, gas, fly rods and reels and then are going to hand tie leaders?


You spend all that time and hard work meticulously hand crafting a beautiful custom fly rod and then are going to throw a store bought leader with it? Shame on you! haha


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Pierson said:


> You spend all that time and hard work meticulously hand crafting a beautiful custom fly rod and then are going to throw a store bought leader with it? Shame on you! haha


Haha great point!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

IRLyRiser said:


> 1/4 lb spools of Ande and Seaguar for flouro. Like Capt Le May said, I’ve been bouncing between mason and rio alloy hard mono for tarpon class tippet. They both seem pretty similar.



I use the 1/4 lb spools of Ande as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember guys, he's asking about mono, not fluorocarbon or mason or hard mono.

For me, it's Momoi, Silverthread, P-line and I'll even use The Triplefish mono in those large diameter spools for leader material. Again, I'm only using mono or mason for leader materials for the butt section of floating leaders for surface or subsurface flies and even then, using fluorocarbon for tippet and bite leader. But for subsurface to sinking flies, I'm using all fluorocarbon.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

agreed, but his question was also linked to what we use to make knotted leaders, opening the scope. In my case, I linked my materials - which is mono and fc.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

About those “hand-tied leaders”... There actually was a time when that was all that was available in the marketplace. Guess I’ve been around a long time (my first job in a tackle shop was in 1972...).


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I mostly use Ande for for everything but the tippet. Usually use Seaguar or SA fc for tippet. I do not like Rio hard mono at all but I do like Rio Bass for mono tippet. Ande knots really well and stretches well too. For some reason I just don’t trust it for tippet strength even though I’ve never had a problem and generally fish on the heavy side. If I’m going for gold I test my leaders anyway and never had Ande fail much under predicted knot strength.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I’m currently using mostly fluoro for it all but either fluoro or mono leaders I’m running Ande.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses! I'll check out the ande premium


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if it swims..... Ande


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> About those “hand-tied leaders”... There actually was a time when that was all that was available in the marketplace. Guess I’ve been around a long time (my first job in a tackle shop was in 1972...).


My first job in a tackle shop was in 1955, the Tackle Box at US#1 & SW 27 Ave.


----------

